
Ask HN: Can a technicial co-founder leave without guilt? - throwawayY3V
Obviously bearing any large conflict between co-founders, can a technical co-founder leave without having a large amount of guilt over their heads?<p>My wife and I recently discovered we are going to be having another child. Our first child was born when we were both employed for larger companies. However since then I have left a company I was working for to start my own, along with my partners. As well through the course of raising our first, my wife shifted into working part time. Being honest with ourselves and the time commitments required for raising another child, ultimately my wife is looking to stay home and raise our kids until they are of school age.<p>What this ultimately means is we are going to have to fall onto my income solely along with health insurance. (We live in the US for context.) Our startup has been in operation for a few years; entirely self-funded which has its pros and cons. I have in the past had to skip a paycheck to make sure our employees get paid when there is a lull in sales. It’s not frequent but for a sole-income household it makes a huge impact.<p>I don’t want to go to our board with demanding more money for what ultimately isn’t the businesses problem. I have several options on the table as far as working for a larger corporation with a bit more stability and pay.<p>My largest concern is the guilt I feel regarding this decision. My family is always my top priority but I’ve also come to know my partners very well and can’t help but feel my absence and need for replacement will have a huge impact on the future of the business.<p>Advice?
======
dnh44
You don’t really have too much of a choice, so what’s the point in feeling
guilty? It doesn’t help anybody.

